# Bolivian Ram Substrate? - Recommendations



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

I am working on planting a bolivian ram tank and I was wondering if someone could recommend a substrate and also should I go light or dark with that substrate?


----------



## FishLover66 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm planning on getting Bolivian rams too and heard that they prefer sand. You can take or leave this advice, since I don't have nearly the amount of experience other have on this site, but I have made some mistakes with substrate, so here's my experience.

Started out with gravel before I knew exactly what I was putting in there. After deciding on a South American Amazonian biotope, I learned that cories and rams like sand. Swapped out the gravel for premium white sand I bought at Petsmart. Loved the look and feel of it. It brightened up my tank and my Sterbai cories really stood out. Unfortunately, so did all the fish poop and other stuff that settles at the bottom of the tank. Even after vaccuming the heck out of it, it looks dirty and gross. Besides that, the sand grains are SO tiny that any little movement stirs it up and then there is the fact that you need to airate it so often so that toxic bacteria doesn't take hold. Many people here and on other sites recommend pool filter sand, so I picked up a bag of that at my local hardware store for $7 (50 lb bag). I decided against the white sand and took the brown instead--looks more natural and will camouflage the poop and other grime. The grain is larger than the fine aquarium sand subrstate, so I'm hoping I won't have trouble toxic gases from bad bacteria.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

I was thinking about trying play sand, so it would be a yellowish/tan color and the grains would not be as fine.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I had used Pool Filter sand for my old Bolivians and they LOVED it. You can get a 50lb. bag of it from almost ANY pool supply house. Like Leslies*

They loved it quite a bit, they would dig tons of holes for their fry.


----------



## FishLover66 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've considered play sand, but from my research, it's kind of clayish and could get packed down (causing no oxygen exchange and harmful bacteria--causing toxic, smelly, fumes). But maybe someone who actually used this type of substrate can chime in.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

JBL make an awesome sandy substrate called Sansibar. recently got some in at work and i gotta say, its going in my 65 planted when i redo it. Both the white and black look pretty natural.


----------

